# Computer erkennt Drucker nicht mehr



## Verlag (3. November 2008)

Druckerproblem

Ich habe mir eine Datei aus dem Internet heruntergeladen. Dannach konnte ich Dateien aus dem Internet nicht mehr drucken. Ich löschte und entfernte die Datei wieder. Ich löschte dann den Drucker, um ihn neu zu instalieren. Leider funktionierte das nicht. Was kann ich machen, damit der Computer den Drucker wieder erkennt und drucken kann?
Kann mir einer bei diesem Problem helfen? Es wäre sehr nett.


----------



## chmee (3. November 2008)

Wäre auch sehr nett, wenn Du mehr Infos geben könntest..

Welche Datei hast Du runtergeladen, um welchen Drucker handelt es sich, wo wurde die Datei gespeichtert, dass es zu diesem Probleme geführt hat..

mfg chmee


----------



## Verlag (8. November 2008)

Hallo,

ich wollte eine PDF-Datei erstellen und habe mir dazu ein Programm der Universität Berlin unter http://www.fastpdf.com heruntergeladen. Der Ducker druckte keine Internetseiten mehr. Ich habe die heruntergeladene Datei gelöscht, aber es änderte sich nichts. Dann habe ich den Drucker gelöscht und neu installiert. Leider funktionierte das nicht, weil der Drucker nicht erkannt wurde. Der Drucker ist ein Multifunktionsgerät und kann aber noch Scannen und Kopieren. Nur drucken kann er nicht.
Jetzt suche ich für dieses Probelem eine Lösung, damit ich wieder drucken kann. 

Gruß

Verlag


----------



## SonMarcel (8. November 2008)

Hi,

hast du die Treiber installiert, die beim Kauf des Gerätes dabei waren, oder hast du den Drucker einfach nur über Windows konfiguriert, sprich, dass er mit den Windowstreibern betrieben wird? 

Falls du ersteres noch nicht getan hast, könntest du dies versuchen.

Um was für ein Gerät handelt es sich denn dabei genau? Welche Marke/Modell? Und worüber wird es angeschlossen? Über USB?

Marcel


----------



## Verlag (11. November 2008)

Hallo Marcel,

ich habe den Drucker über den Computer/Windows installiert. Weil das nicht gelang, habe ich den Drucker über die Ducker CD installiert. Hier habe ich erst nach der Anweisung den USB-Stecker angeschlossen.
Es handelt sich um einen HP Deskjet F380-Drucker.

Gruß

Verlag


----------



## SonMarcel (11. November 2008)

Hi,

lösche am besten die alten Treiber und lade dir am besten folgenden Treiber runter:

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...e&dlc=de&cc=de&lang=de&os=228&product=1128296

Das sollte der aktuellste sein (zwar zwei Jahre alt, aber vllt. neuer als der, der bei dem Artikel dabei war). 

Nach gründlicher De- und anschließender Installation sollte es eigendlich wieder laufen. Zieh den USB-Stecker des Druckers beim Deinstallieren am besten raus und stecke ihn erst wieder während der Installation rein (im Setup dürfte dann darum gebeten werden)

Marcel


----------

